

International Nuclear Event Scale - DanielBMarkham
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Nuclear_Event_Scale

======
dimitar
Please check the sources on this article - I edited a bit on it today and
found out that there was one ridiculous claim (1 million Chernobyl casualties)
backed by a non-existing source (dead link).

I checked the source that was meant and found that it claimed something
completely different - there 56 fatalities from the site, 4k people with
cancer and dozens of fatalities from those. Very different from '+1 000 000'.
Apparently someone added sourced info, and someone else just edited it while
leaving the source there, which expired (and no one bothered to check it).

I edited the article hastily and apparently I made it claim that there were 40
000 fatalities. Oops.Someone corrected that and found my source, without me
even listing it, but they were still _fatalities_.

So, the lesson here?

Wikipedia - perpetually work in progress, may not be even close. Still very
usefull, but keep your eyes open and mind critical.

The conclusions you can make about INES, Chernobyl and nuclear energy are
vastly different when you consider a single number.

------
mrleinad
Currently on level 4:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Nuclear_Event_Sca...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Nuclear_Event_Scale#Level_4:_Accident_with_local_consequences)

~~~
karmaVS
Currently unassigned, if you’re wanting more than someone’s guess as to the
category. It’s safe to say the event will be at least category 3, and that it
is not (presently) above category 4, but we need to wait at least until the
event is _over_ before the category can be assigned very accurately.

~~~
mrleinad
That's exactly what _currently_ means. It's not written in stone.

------
panarky
Check out how traffic to this page spiked today:

[http://stats.grok.se/en/latest/International_Nuclear_Event_S...](http://stats.grok.se/en/latest/International_Nuclear_Event_Scale)

------
bhousel
Interesting - this is the first I've heard about the Goiânia accident:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goi%C3%A2nia_accident>

